# انا عايز اعرف التركيب الكميائى لزيوت السيارات المستعمله



## eng ahmed_m86 (4 مايو 2011)

ياجماعه انا عايز اعرف التركيب الكميائى لزيوت السيارات المستعمله 
ياريت ضرورى عشان عايزه فى مشروع التخرج


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 يوليو 2011)

أرجو البحث في القسم وسوف تجد مواضيع كثيرة تتحدث عنها وبالتوفيق ......


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (11 يوليو 2011)

التحليل الكيمياوي يعطيك عدد ذرات الكاربون ونسبه الكالسيوم والزنك والكبريت وغيرها من العناصر لكن التركيب الكيمياوي يكون معقد لاحتوائه على البوليمر (المضافات )وشكرا"


----------



## ماهك (18 يوليو 2011)

عزيزى المهندس احمد

تتكون زيوت السيارات اساسا من ( زيت اساس + مضافات كيميائية )
اولاً زيت الاساس : هي عبارة عن مركبات هيدركربونية معقدة يتم الحصول عليها من الـ crude oil وتنقسم زيوت الاساس الي عدة مجموعات حسب تصنيف المعهد الامريكيى للبترول او ما يعرف ب API وذلك حسب الخواص الفيزيائية والكيميائية ومن ابرزها موشر اللزوجة والذي يتراوح مابين 80-120 - علي اية حال زيوت الاساس توجد فى السوق باسماء تجارية ابرزها SN500,SN150,SN100,SN300,BS150,BS وغيرها ولكل نوع من هذه الانواع استخدام معين بنسبة معينة حسب نوع ومواصفات المنتج المطلوب
ثانيا الاضافات الكيميائية : هنالك عدد هائل من المواد الكيميائية المستخدمة فى معالجة زيوت الاساس وهي تستخدم بصورة اساسية لتحسين خواص الزيوت الفيزيائية والكيميائية ومن ابرز المواد الكيميائية
مواد مانعة الاكسدة - منظفات - مواد مانعة التاكل - مخفضات البوربوينت - معززات ال TBN وغيرها كل هذه المواد لها اسماء تجارية بالطبع وهى فى الاصل مكونه من عدد من المركبات الكيميائية
من المعلوم ان صناعة زيوت السيارات هى اصلا عملية خلط Blending لزيوت الاساس مع المضافات الكيميائية عند درجة حرارة محدده ولكن يبقى الاهم فى النسب المستخدمة من كل من زيوت الاساس والمواد المضافة


----------

